
Apple’s malware problem is getting worse - hhs
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/2/12/21134681/mac-pc-virus-malware-malwarebytes
======
zerotolerance
I have a hard time reconciling the need for anti-virus software on a mac when
the anti-virus software is so often the virus:
[https://www.komando.com/security-privacy/antivirus-
program-s...](https://www.komando.com/security-privacy/antivirus-program-
sells-your-data/703476/)

------
peapicker
So it says the 'threats per endpoint' on mac has gone way up. It says
50,000,000 Windows endpoints are compromised.

It fails to mention the number of mac endpoints compromised.

I suspect is is actually not a huge number because of its omission...

Therefore, from the missing numbers of infected mac endpoints, I'll have to
surmise that all they've learned is a compromised mac tends to become more and
more compromised...

~~~
lern_too_spel
No, it reports 50 million detections on Windows endpoints, not that 50 million
Windows endpoints were compromised. It reports an average of 5.8 detections
per Windows endpoint, from which we can compute that fewer than 10 million
Windows endpoints have MalwareBytes installed but not how many have detected
malware (except that the total install base is an upper bound).

A more meaningful statistic they could report is the percentage of endpoints
with MalwareBytes installed that have detected malware.

~~~
peapicker
That's fair, I missed that sub-detail.

------
zepto
And yet here on hacker news people seem to be complaining a lot that Apple is
going too far with security.

~~~
zzzcpan
Fake and PR security to take away freedom from users is what people are
complaining about.

~~~
zepto
I’ve never seen anyone complain about that with with regard to MacOS.

All I’ve seen is people carelessly dismissing legitimate threats and ignoring
the evidence about the environment we operate in now.

It is bad that user freedom is being impacted. But just because it is, doesn’t
mean there is a conspiracy.

------
diebeforei485
How is this considered journalism? It largely relies upon a single source that
clearly has a vested interest.

